# Zeitraffer Effekt



## Doofkatze (10. August 2002)

Wie kann ich einen sog. Zeitraffer Effekt mit Premiere oder After Effects realisieren ?  Danke für alle antworten !


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. August 2002)

Rechtsklick auf die Videospur -> Geschwindigkeit auf einen Wert über 100 % stellen. Unter 100% ist Zeitlupe.

200% ist doppelt so schnell.


----------



## Kaethe (10. August 2002)

Oder bei AE:  Ebene----->Zeitdehnung


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2002)

ah ja vielen dank !


----------



## MoMo (11. August 2002)

Weiter Infos by Slashcam: http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Tips/Zeitrafferaufnahmen_selbstgemacht.html


----------

